# Anyone else like Hybrid?



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I got into this group/DJs a few years ago and in my opinion they really rock!

A very unique mix of break beats, some old school dance beats and classical music, lol!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry, had a few too many sherberts, but I love this tune as well...


----------

